# Koni shocks



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

I just bought a set of shocks and struts from the tire rack. They are on sale.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you do the struts make sure you get strut bushings/bearings and bump stops before you take things apart. You'll more than likely need it and that's the time to do it. Look at Kollar Racing Products


----------



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

Already have them, that was the plan. Just need to get springs next


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Then wait at least for the front springs so you do it all at once. Rear springs and shocks are really easy.


----------



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

I have another set of struts that I'm going to try to put coil over tubes on. I just have to get the ID of the tubes today. Then I'll change everythig at once.


----------

